# Saying Good-bye to my Husky mix, Molly



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

I'm relatively new to the forum, but everyone already seems like family. I just wanted to drop by to let you know we had to take our Husky mix, Molly, on a one-way trip to the vet last week. Her back legs refused to work any longer, and at 14 years old, she'd earned a rest and the joy of being with her old Golden buddy at the Rainbow Bridge.

I've never had to put a dog to sleep before. They've all run away, died on their own, or whatever. But my lady vet and the girl techs were SO sweet and understanding, it really helped. I was surprised at how peaceful it truly was. Molly was only anxious as we carried her to the van, and then to the vet's, in a blanket. I sat on the floor next to her and she trustingly laid her head on my leg. As soon as they gave her a "sleepy" shot, she didn't care what else they did to her. She gently slipped away. 

Of course, I'm crying as I type this. We still miss her terribly. And our black Lab mix, Shadow, is also grieving. (We took her to the vet's afterwards, so she knows why Molly won't be coming home.) But I know it was the right decision for Molly.

I can now truly empathize with those of you who have been through this. It's the right choice, but it still hurts. Thanks for your kind understanding.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss, but thank you for putting Molly's needs ahead of your own grief. It is the hardest, but very kindest final gift we can give our devoted friends. My eyes are welled up with tears for you.... but know that one day you'll see her young again. Hugs to you. Godspeed sweet Molly.


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I am truly sorry for your loss, but you did her your final kindness and act of love by letting her go; and being there with her as she started her journey.

RIP sweet Molly and run softly at the bridge, whole and pain free once again while playing with your golden buddy.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Molly*

WHAT a gorgeous dog Molly is!

You gave her the most loving and greatest gift-you spared her from pain and suffering and sent her to the Rainbow Bridge where she can rest and play with all of OUR BELOVED PETS, that have gone before her.
She will wait for you at the Bridge.

I KNOW that even though it was the BEST and Kindest thing for Molly, IT STILL HURTS. I've been through this too may times.
We have two Samoyeds that we had to send to the Bridge 6 weeks apart-
Gizmo and Munchkin.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm so sorry. No matter how long we have them with us, it hurts...


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I am so sorry... Huskies are great dogs.

Godspeed Molly


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Molly was a gorgeous girl and I am sure she was welcomed to the bridge by her golden pup and telling everyone what a great family she had. My your memories help to relieve some of the pain. I know the feeling, I had to put down 3 pets in 6 months along time ago and it was so painful.


----------



## Mad's Mom (Oct 28, 2008)

I'm sorry for your loss, Molly was a beautiful girl. It does hurt to let them go even when we know it's what's best for them. I hope your memories of 14 wonderful years together brings you comfort in this painful time.

Play well at the bridge sweet Molly.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. She was a beautiful girl.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest condolences for your loss, it is never easy to say good-bye to a beloved companion. May time ease the pain in your heart and replace it with only happy memories.


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, you guys. It helps to know others understand. You're all so kind. I'm blessed to have you.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

Hugs to you my dear. I understand those mixed emotions so well. I like that you took Shadow to visit and say goodbye to Molly. What a kind and compassionate act.


----------



## Tahla9999 (Nov 21, 2008)

I'm so sorry! I hope he is now playing hard in the rainbow bridge.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry dear. It becomes easier, I promise.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

I am so sorry for your loss. It is always too soon to say goodbye to our beloved pets . . .


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss. Molly was a gorgeous girl.


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

I am sorry for the loss of Molly. If only they lived longer...


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

I am sorry for your loss. Play hard at the bridge sweet Molly.


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thanks, everybody, for the wonderfully kind words and loving hugs. You're just the best. We're all healing, taking one day at a time, clinging to the happy memories while trying not to hurt as much. I'm glad we had so many happy years with our beautiful Molly girl, and that she didn't linger long at the end. She enjoyed each day as much as she possibly could, and I vow to do the same, in her memory.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss - as you say even though you know the decision was gthe right one, it still hurts like hell and will do for a long time.

I'm sure that Molly has been reunited with her golden buddy and running free now a young dog again.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers. I had to go through this five weeks ago with our longtime family dog and it is still very fresh. The biggest peace comes from knowing they are in a better place and in no pain. ((HUGS))


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Play Hard Sweet Girl ~ Godspeed & Love


----------



## Miss Happy (Dec 22, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. Our Sweet Katie passed away @ 1 year ago and we still miss her but every day that goes by gives us more strength and memories help so much.


----------



## Goldie57 (Jun 29, 2009)

Thank you, Sharlin, for the beautiful picture of Molly superimposed on the water/clouds scene. We'll treasure it always. We're deeply touched by your kindness and thoughtfulness. The photo reminds me that Molly is running free now.


----------

